# Compatible Chicken Breeds



## goathiker

Does anyone have experience with Australorps, Buff Orpingtons, and Easter Eggers? They are all advertised as low energy breeds, would they be a compatible group together? Are they low energy enough to be okay with only being out of the pen for free range 3 or 4 hours a day? I plan on a 12 by 20 foot pen and a 6 by 8 foot house for 15 hens and 1 rooster. 

Which rooster breed of those 3 is the smartest but, still kid gentle and neat looking, not like a hen on steroids?

My current chickens are so high energy free range that they are basically feral. I'm going to have to buy a bottle and have a "chicken catching" party to net buggers and get rid of them. They fly up on the barn and go through the fan vent into my hay storage, bad chickens...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've had both EEs and Buffs together, and we used to not free range our chickens, they just had a large run (then we got goats  lol!) 
They did very nice together, I've always had a mixed flock of birds lol! 
My good friend breeds chickens, and she has a lot of EEs, and Buffs, she even really likes the cross of the two  

Sorry I'm not a whole lot of help lol!


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm

We've had a flock of 30 some buff orpingtons for going on 4 years now. They spend all day outside in the field, but they're pretty laid back and I think they'd be fine with being cooped up, as long as they had food. When we first put them outside, they were so calm that they didn't realize they should move out of the way of our feet when we walked...  I've forgotten to open the coop door once or twice over the years, and they were fine cooped up all day. 

We also have one Easter-egger rooster. Honestly, he's a real jerk to the hens and sometimes he wants to fight with us people, too, but he's too chicken to actually hurt anyone. He's rather flighty and quick; I'm not sure if a whole flock of birds like him would be happy cooped up or not.


----------



## goathiker

Sounds like you have a slightly terrified rooster who doesn't quite know how to care for his flock. I'm not too worried about the rooster, since I will have to add at least 10 "packing peanuts" to the order to make minimum and the hatchery will probably add even more. There will be ample cockrells among the free range extras to choose an intelligent and smart rooster from. 

EE hens I'm not worried about, the neighbors flock of them never leave their 12 x 12 pen.


----------



## ksalvagno

Salmon Faverolles are good ones for confinement. They are very docile.


----------



## goathiker

I seriously considered them but, I really want the Australorps and I saw on BYC that they would pick on the SFs really bad... Do the SFs lay well once they get going? I tried them once before and they all died before laying. They just weren't very hardy in the mud and damp. 
They would get to free range just not full time, probably anywhere from 4 to 8 hours a day depending on how early it's getting dark. They will have about 1/3 acre for free range.


----------



## ksalvagno

Mine layed pretty well but not as well as the orpingtons or Wyandotte. They were very easily picked on so you would have to be careful of the breeds you put with them.


----------



## chelsboers

Orpingtons are definitely the most laid back then the australorps and lastly the EEs. All the EES I've had are real flighty and if it weren't for the colorful eggs I wouldn't even have them. My favorite are Cochins ( they are bigger but super sweet and lay nice eggs. They also never fly) and orpingtons both are easy going but they do tend to go broody quite often. EEs are rarely broody but I think the three breeds you chose should get along fine. My choice for a rooster out of the three would be an Orpington. My Orpington rooster and Cochin were the only two than I didn't worry about not being able to turn by back on.


----------



## PippasCubby

I have a the breeds you mentioned in my flock and everyone gets along just fine. I would think the pen size to the number of chickens you are thinking of would be good as well.

My sister (on the rainy side of WA) had a Salmon Faverolle, and it never did as well as her other hens. I have heard others say the same thing about them...

Personally, I would choose a Buff Orpington rooster. In my experience, the EE roos are typically a little mean and flighty, the Austrlorps hit-or-miss personality wise (but gorgeous!), and the Orpingtons the kindest and gentlest and have a classic rooster look.

Here is my old guy keeping his Ol' Lady company.


----------



## Trickyroo

I have three wyandottes I'd like the add to your chicken catching party. 
I HATE THEM ! These are nasty little creeps. They will peck at the goats and all literally chase them off their grain ! None of my chickens do that , they are the sweetest birds , but not those ! They actually chased my dogs ! My dogs high tail it from them instead of making chicken cutlets outta them. I wish my dogs weren't so good sometimes , lol. My Red Comets are THE BEST chickens. Very sweet friendly and pretty. Buffs are really nice too just not as friendly. We have six Red Conets mixed with its something else , they are the busiest birds I've ever 
seen ! Like feral chickens on crack ! They literally tried to dig themselves out of the chicken coup when I didn't let them out the usual time on the morning. Those are some serious free range birds.


----------



## Trickyroo

My Buff Orp rooster was a flipping mean bird !
If anyone remembers Jerry , he ended up in a pot , then in the dogs tummys 
That bird would sneak up on you and slap you in the back with those claws of his. 
But he was a beautiful bird , I'll give him that , but that's it.


----------



## PippasCubby

LOL! Well there goes my theory!


----------



## goathiker

I do remember Jerry :lol: 
I got word back from the hatchery on Salmon Faverolles. They would not be hearty here and would try to make friends with every rat, opossum, or spotted skunk that walked through during free range time. I got the idea that they are very much not brush chickens :lol:
With their help we came up with a shopping list...
4 Australorps
4 Easter Eggers
4 Partridge Rocks
3 Orpingtons
10 free range mix of Australorps and Rocks with the goal of keeping a Partridge Rock rooster.


----------



## Trickyroo

Interested in seeing a Partridge Rock rooster , if you end up with one  The hens are really pretty birds. 
Hope they work out for you , good luck


----------



## Trickyroo

I just re read Jerry's Dead thread , laughing , what a jerk that bird was , lol..


----------



## Greybird

All I have to add is that I have never heard anything good about an EE rooster. They are known for being mean, and the only one I've ever had was no exception. He ended up as stew and a taxidermy project. (He was gorgeous.)
Currently, I have Barred Rocks, Rhode Islands, Wyandottes, and 1 elderly EE hen. The Barred Rocks are the most laid back by far, so I think that having a partridge rock as your rooster is a good choice assuming that their temperament is comparable to the barred versions.
My Rhode Islands are very personable, pettable, and quick to come when I call them, but they also have an independent streak.


----------



## Trickyroo

Roosters around little kids scare me. I know mine could've put some real hurt on a small child.
Jerry was a nice bird till he matured. The he turned into he devil. 
Just worried about your grandson Jill. And little dogs .....little goats...
Guess I'm a bit against Roos now..


----------



## Lstein

All the breeds you picked are very laid back, the easter eggers...mine anyway, have always been on the more flightish side and would kind of pick on the others as they were growing up since they seem to have a big growth spurt sooner than the rest..but since then they've all learned to get along. I mostly have brahmas which are very relaxed but tend to be bait it seems, they are always the ones that something gets. I still love them though, those big soft fluffs.


----------



## PippasCubby

Oooh, Partridge Rocks will be fun! I have two that are Banties. I love them. They are quirky and busy, but calm and personable. I have always wanted to try the large breed version!

Trickyroo, I had a rooster I got when I was 3 and he was about 6 months. My dad named him Foghorn. I swear he was as tall as me. (I am sure he wasn't, but hey, I was 3  )He was an absolute sweetheart. I would pack him around. He would come when called. And he would let me warm my hands under his wings in the winter. Best of all, he was a gentlemen to the ladies, and kept them safe. He lived until he was 9. Best rooster ever!


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm

Trickyroo said:


> Roosters around little kids scare me. I know mine could've put some real hurt on a small child.
> Jerry was a nice bird till he matured. The he turned into he devil.
> Just worried about your grandson Jill. And little dogs .....little goats...
> Guess I'm a bit against Roos now..


Our buff orpington rooster is just like yours! He was really nice as a peep - he would jump up into your hand and roost. Then, he decided he wanted to fight everybody. When anyone comes to visit the animals, I have to catch him and lock him up in the coop. We would've eaten him, but our hope was he'd be that ferocious if anything came after the hens...:chick:

My theory is that when a rooster is young, they learn who they can fight (AKA who is nice to them) and who will beat them (AKA whoever is mean). Our buff is the biggest of all our chickens, but the EE rooster he grew up with is meaner, so he's 'top chicken'.  I used this strategy on the turkeys we got this year, and out of seven (3 toms) not a single one is aggressive, so I think it works.


----------



## Trickyroo

Greybird said:


> All I have to add is that I have never heard anything good about an EE rooster. They are known for being mean, and the only one I've ever had was no exception. He ended up as stew and a taxidermy project. (He was gorgeous.)
> Currently, I have Barred Rocks, Rhode Islands, Wyandottes, and 1 elderly EE hen. The Barred Rocks are the most laid back by far, so I think that having a partridge rock as your rooster is a good choice assuming that their temperament is comparable to the barred versions.
> My Rhode Islands are very personable, pettable, and quick to come when I call them, but they also have an independent streak.


LOVE Rhode Island Reds ! One of my favorites  My Comets are a mix of those and Delaware . So sweet and friendly , will let anyone pet them and will take treats from your hand. Jumps in my lap all day if i let them. I call them tripping hazards since they are under foot looking for attention. I never knew Wyandottes were nasty , or is it just my buttheads ....:chick: Gorgeous birds , but i would never have them again if they are all like the ones i have now.


----------



## Trickyroo

PippasCubby said:


> Oooh, Partridge Rocks will be fun! I have two that are Banties. I love them. They are quirky and busy, but calm and personable. I have always wanted to try the large breed version!
> 
> Trickyroo, I had a rooster I got when I was 3 and he was about 6 months. My dad named him Foghorn. I swear he was as tall as me. (I am sure he wasn't, but hey, I was 3  )He was an absolute sweetheart. I would pack him around. He would come when called. And he would let me warm my hands under his wings in the winter. Best of all, he was a gentlemen to the ladies, and kept them safe. He lived until he was 9. Best rooster ever!


 Sounds like you had a great too when you were young , sounds adorable 
I bet he was taller then you at three years , lol . most things are 
That is so funny , lol...what a great little friend you had !
Im sure there are some nice roos out there , but i never want another one , ever.

I could go on and on about all the breeds i would love to have , but that would be too far off topic , lol...


----------



## Trickyroo

ShireRidgeFarm said:


> Our buff orpington rooster is just like yours! He was really nice as a peep - he would jump up into your hand and roost. Then, he decided he wanted to fight everybody. When anyone comes to visit the animals, I have to catch him and lock him up in the coop. We would've eaten him, but our hope was he'd be that ferocious if anything came after the hens...:chick:
> 
> My theory is that when a rooster is young, they learn who they can fight (AKA who is nice to them) and who will beat them (AKA whoever is mean). Our buff is the biggest of all our chickens, but the EE rooster he grew up with is meaner, so he's 'top chicken'.  I used this strategy on the turkeys we got this year, and out of seven (3 toms) not a single one is aggressive, so I think it works.


I bet your theory is correct. Our roo Jerry did keep hawks at bay , and we have a lot of hawks around here , all kinds , and he was very successful in warning everyone. He even fought off a hawk when it tried to grab a young hen. He literally gave that hawk a beating and something to think about if it wanted to try again. But , against the raccoons and Opossums , not so much , but i wouldn't expect him to fight one of them off. Lost about five chickens that night when hubby forgot to close up the chicken coup  All my favorites too 
But that roo was a liability to have here , he was way too aggressive. And once the complaints started coming in about his "singing" , it was a done deal.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel

I had a mix of Buff Orps and EE, as well as Buff Brahmas and Danish Leghorns, just to get a feel for different breeds. I settled on the EEs as most productive, hardy, and smart, out of that bunch. Not as flighty as a leghorn; not as apt to put on weight as a Brahma or an Orp. 

The roosters: the first rooster I ever offed was a bully of an EE; nobody since has been his equal--I think he was a test--and I've since had many nice EE roos, some ho-hum, and some wussy ones. The calmest rooster I ever had was Johannes Brahma (a buff brahma), who would strut dotingly among the chicks (sired by other roosters), evidently saying "just look at them, aren't they something!" and looked about ready to start handing out cigars. Loved to be picked up and introduced to visiting children, to admire his fiery feathers. I miss him. 

Hens without roosters will bully by breed, I've found, but so long as I've had roosters to act as peacekeepers in the flock, I haven't had a problem with one breed bullying another. It's then merely a case of "hens of a feather will flock together", each group under the protection of a roo.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm

Trickyroo said:


> Our roo Jerry did keep hawks at bay , and we have a lot of hawks around here , all kinds , and he was very successful in warning everyone. He even fought off a hawk when it tried to grab a young hen. He literally gave that hawk a beating and something to think about if it wanted to try again. But , against the raccoons and Opossums , not so much , but i wouldn't expect him to fight one of them off. QUOTE]
> 
> That's good to hear the roosters attack hawks - that was our biggest concern as far as predators on our chickens, since they're a protected species and everything. Fortunately we haven't had trouble.
> 
> We did have a possum in the coop eating eggs once, and the buff rooster was trying to lead all the hens out of the coop.  I'd prefer he'd fight it off, but at least he did something.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sounds like a good plan Jill  All nice breeds!


----------



## Trickyroo

If you end up with a Jerry , you know what to do with him


----------



## goathiker

The rooster I have now is huge. He's Light Brahma mixed with Brown Leghorn. He's never been any trouble even to the kids in the neighborhood. Every year I catch the chickens and lice powder and worm them while they are moulting. I always end up cutting myself on his spurs :lol: He gets along with the 3 lesser roos too. I would like meatier birds though. As the flock keeps inbreeding, the birds are getting smaller and smaller and there's not much meat on a Leghorn anyway. 
All of this flock are pretty old 4 to 9 years. There's a woman on Craigslist looking for roosters... I going to try to get her to take the whole lot including the turkey hen. 

Since a couple of the breeds I picked are pretty broody, they might as well fill the freezer. There's one broody Cuckoo Maran and a White Rock that I might keep. The rest are all troublemakers, into everything. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> My Buff Orp rooster was a flipping mean bird !
> If anyone remembers Jerry , he ended up in a pot , then in the dogs tummys
> That bird would sneak up on you and slap you in the back with those claws of his.
> But he was a beautiful bird , I'll give him that , but that's it.


Hallie says she remembers Jerry too..... :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hallie says she remembers Jerry too..... :lol: :ROFL:


Jerry almost met his marker that day when he chased Hallie !
Poor Hallie , that was the fastest i saw her boogie on out away from him :lol:
She just looked back to see him closing in on her and she turned on the 
rockets :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: that was the best video I ever saw!! Lol! 
It's funny, cause we have a hen that refuses to live with my other hens, so she lives in the buck pen, her best pal in there is Hallie's son :lol: 
I guess she didn't tell him enough scary stories  lol


----------



## AncientBlue

I know that the Buff Orpingtons and Easter Eggers are fine together because I have both together with Blue Wyandottes and RIRs.


----------



## goathiker

Irony, what an interesting concept...

So the evening before Thanksgiving day I told my husband that I needed to figure out what to do with that turkey hen. She has never produced more than a few eggs a year because of going broody and she eats enough for 6 chickens. I was telling him that if I got rid of her and the worthless chickens, that would leave a tiny flock of old birds for the new chicks to grow up through. That's what keeps roosters nice and the older chickens are smart buggers at this point. They would teach the new little ones. Without the turkey I could buy my new flock, auction the worthless birds, and still be ahead on feed. I could even feed a couple runner duck hens for the light fluffy eggs for much much less money. 

Thanksgiving day a bobcat got the turkey :lol: Guess it felt the desire for a real Thanksgiving dinner. 

With that problem out of the way, we have decided against Easter Eggers and Buff Orpingtons altogether for more productive and meaty birds. The final list is...

Pullets
5 Australorps
2 Partridge Rocks
5 White Rocks
2 Speckled Sussex 
2 Meyer Meal Makers (for the elderly couple across the road)

Cockerels
1 Australorp
1 White Rock

Extra
1 blue Runner hen
1 black Runner hen

These will join...
1 9 year old huge, old fashioned Barred Rock, still producing 1 to 2 eggs a week
1 5 year old White Rock, still producing 2 to 3 eggs a week
2 3 year old Cuckoo Marens, still producing 5 to 8 eggs a week between them (one is broody)
1 5 year old Wellsummer, still producing 1 to 3 eggs a week
1 8 year old Landrace rooster that's smarter than the predators
1 2 year old Landrace rooster who is his father's son in all ways 

19 hens for DH and I, my 2 daughters and grandson, and the 3 kids next door with 13 of them young, 2 meal makers for the elderly neighbors, and 2 nice meaty roos with the old guy and his son to teach them right. Plus, extra duck eggs for the hippie dude in the back. Hopefully some broodies for meat chicks. 


For those who don't know... Meyer hatchery will give you free mystery hens if you pledge the eggs to a needy family. I already give these elderly neighbors a quart of goats milk a day, all the cans and bottles I scrape up, and think the eggs would help them as well.

I'll just build 2 pens and separate egg layers from meat birds, each pen with older hens to knock down the young roos and an experienced roo to teach.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## windswept

Our crazy coop consists of 1 barred rock- (Roxy) 1 speckled Sussex- (Brownie) 1 silver laced Wyandotte-(Cecilia) 2 Buffs (Martha and Gertie) and 3 golden laced Wyandottes (no names since they all look the same) We had a Guinea Hen but had to re home her when she started picking on the hens. They all get along just fine since they came together as chicks and have grown up together.


----------



## Lstein

windswept said:


> We had a Guinea Hen but had to re home her when she started picking on the hens.


 I actually just got rid of all 12 guineas that my broody hen raised this summer. They wouldn't let the chickens into the hen house so I had all my chickens roosting in my barn and eggs everywhere. What a disaster! The guineas would move in a pack and hunt down my poor roosters.

I know I've promoted guineas in the past but, after that I'm not so sure about them. It is certainly much much more peaceful now that they are gone both for the chickens and myself. I thought I could handle the noise but it turned into just this constant ear ringing whenever I went to hang out with the birds or goats (which is my favorite place to escape just for some peace).

So now I get to see what guinea tastes like , 12 different ways.


----------



## goathiker

I know they are good barbecued.


----------



## Lstein

goathiker said:


> I know they are good barbecued.


 Plan on doing a couple that way, and put some in the smoke house. mmmmm


----------

